# Woodduck's post # 70 from: I want to learn non tonal theory?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> SeptimalTritone said:
> 
> 
> > "A serviceable definition of tonality is a good thing to have, but it isn't adequate equipment for being able to say whether a given piece of music is tonal, or why and in what manner it's tonal. Similarly, we don't need to be able to define tonality in order to recognize it. That said, a number of people here, quite accomplished in discourse, have defined tonality over and over, up, down, and sideways. Where have you been?"
> ...


----------

